# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello, Everyone!

## raeesasif2022

Good evening everybody,

My name is Asif. I am a beginner in excel and pleasure to be part of this forum.

Best Regards

----------


## arlu1201

Hello raeesasif2022, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## raeesasif2022

Hi Everyone,

I hope you people will be fine.

I am in confusion regarding subject query. i have staff master data of attendance (time in and time out) and i want to
auto fill time in and time out of whole month in individual employee attendance sheet which is next to master data sheet in attached sample file.

one thing that is in time sheet, I want to set this with selecting two drop downs, which is Emp. ID and Month to populate time in and out in both there columns of time sheet.

your support is requested and i will be grateful

Thanks Asif.

----------

